# Flat Packs



## vango57 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have heard Flat Packs mentioned numerous times but I have not been able to find a picture of these chips. Are these the flat ones on mother boards and cards that have one corner with what looks to be gold?

I have a number of motherboards to scrap and I hate to think that I should have removed these.

Any Help is appreciated.

Van


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 23, 2011)

A flat pack is exactly what it is - a flat package which contains the IC.

Usually soldered to the board, either by pins or BGA
This include the north/south bridges (gold corner), black square type and others...

hope this clarifies it for ya...


----------



## Claudie (Jun 23, 2011)

I have noticed that some members only refer to the gold corner chips as flatpacks.


----------



## Geld Konig (Jun 26, 2011)

These ICs are common used in mobile phone. But they are smaller than south and north brigdes ones.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 26, 2011)

The two with all the dots are the ones I usually get out of cells. The bottoms usually peel right off. Sometimes a little heat from a torch helps.


----------



## vango57 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I am still collecting material and reading. What all should I remove from mother boards before I sell them. Or if someone can just lead me to the thread I need to see or read. I have searched flat packs on the forum but yet to get any clarity. Most likely not searching very well but a pointer to the thread(s) would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Vango


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 26, 2011)

samuel-a said:


> A flat pack is exactly what it is - a flat package which contains the IC.
> 
> Usually soldered to the board, either by pins or BGA
> This include the north/south bridges (gold corner), black square type and others...
> ...



I call all of them flatpacks


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 26, 2011)

This might help. Http://www.sparkfun.com/quiz/31


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 28, 2011)

Try this post:

Search of Flatpak

Also try searching for the alternate spelling 'flatpak'.

Steve


----------



## vango57 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Steve,

Hope to be ordering some material soon. Guess my spelling could have been tripping me up.

Van


----------

